# 1993 altima running rough and no power



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi,

It's been a long and cold winter for my old car and issues continue to develop...

First the car did not crank nor click and it was the starter. Two days after I replaced the starter and thought all is well the engine all of a certain had lost it's power and starting to run rough and shakes at the red light (drive selector in D).

While trouble shooting it I found the radiator has a long hairline size crack and I can see steams venting from there... ouch! 

My question is: Could the radiator crack be the culprit of the certain lost of engine power? I also replaced the fuel pump and put in a new fuel filter and it did not help.

Any thought?


----------

